# Quests - How do they work?



## monte88 (Mar 13, 2018)

How exactly do quests work, meaning, getting them? After driving now for about a year (mind you, off and on) I have only seen them appear as minor boosts (more or less) nothing crazy. How often do you need to drive to get the quests that others may be getting OR is it also subjected to the City, meaning, some may get better quests more often than others?

Thank You!


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I'm assuming you are asking about Uber...right?

Uber's quests are very straightforward -- do x# rides and get $x bonus. No acceptance rate, certain areas, etc. Do the rides, collect the money.

I'm sure quests are hugely market-dependent. Most of the ones I've gotten recently have been designed to get me to drive early- and mid-week.

I haven't had enough experience with quests to speculate on the criteria for them.


----------



## Surgeio (Aug 14, 2017)

I haven't seen a quest since Halloween. I'm fact, I thought Uber phased that out because they used to be offered, but nothing recently. When they are offered its pretty straight forward. The alert will be on the app, and the system will automatically track your progress.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

It depends on the market. Some get better Quests than others. Some rarely get Quests at all.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

There was a quest last weekend in New Orleans. The Quest was complete 25 trips between 3PM Friday - 9PM Sunday and get $75. That was a piece of cake. I did 26 trips on Friday alone. 

It was surging all weekend and that Quest was there to encourage people to get out on the road.


----------



## monte88 (Mar 13, 2018)

Thanks, everyone. Yah, Uber. I am in Ottawa and I barely see them. Last time I saw a Quest was never and a Boost maybe in November OR earlier. I mean, I wish Uber would have not over registered so many drivers. Sometimes I open the app and spend an hour with two rides and just give up lol. Really sucks, two weeks ago it was slow on a Friday (Ottawa for you). Though Lyft is going live today so I am hoping for the best. 

I think since there are so many drivers, Uber doesn't need to encourage drivers here, already crazy.


----------



## Ayao30 (Dec 16, 2017)

Yea, not only are quests market dependent, they're actually different based on drivers as well. I started getting quests maybe 6 months ago in my market (Philly), this was actually right after I didn't put down 5 happy faces on my satisfaction questionnaire that prompts us sometimes... I'm not sure if me getting quests had anything to do with it or was just coincidence... But we've also have talked about it on the boards in Philly and it seems every driver gets different quests kind of depending on how much they usually drive. Drivers who take a little break from driving seem to get a lot better quests...


----------



## fermatamew (Mar 9, 2017)

In Boston, we get quests twice a week, for Monday - Thursday and Friday - Sunday. Quests are different per driver and different per week. Kind of frustrating for a part-time driver when the quest is for 40 or 60 rides. I've gotten some occasionally for 25 rides. Dollar amounts vary as well, driver to driver and week to week.


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

They don't, AMIRITE FELLAS


----------

